# Bicycle playing cards question



## kirk thomas (Jan 16, 2018)

I found this Joker in a book. It is in mint condition, I was wondering how to find out the year. Is there a thread or I'm sure you guys know.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 16, 2018)

Pre zip code..pre 1960.
Could be 1940's..


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 16, 2018)

I can't post the link from this computer but go to bicyclecards.org and look at tab US8E. Looks to be ca. 1930. V/r Shawn


----------



## kirk thomas (Jan 16, 2018)

Just like it but mine has no zip code?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 16, 2018)

kirk thomas said:


> Just like it but mine has no zip code?



Yours does not have a zip code either. Zip codes were invented in the 50s but not used in the U.S. until 1963. V/r Shawn


----------



## kirk thomas (Jan 16, 2018)

The one at that web site had a zip code


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 16, 2018)

kirk thomas said:


> The one at that web site had a zip code



I somehow missed that. Based on what I'm reading I would think the card dates from the 1940s-50s. V/r Shawn


----------



## kirk thomas (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks!!


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jan 17, 2018)

kirk thomas said:


> I found this Joker in a book. It is in mint condition, I was wondering how to find out the year. Is there a thread or I'm sure you guys know.View attachment 738434 View attachment 738435



 curious why its left side drive..


----------



## rhenning (Jan 17, 2018)

Probably left handed because someone in the advertising company didn't know anything about bikes and reversed the negative used for it.  I have seen the a few times in bicycle ads even from well known companies.  Roger


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 17, 2018)

I enjoy collecting Bicycle playing cards:
And this is one reason...


----------



## weebob (Jan 17, 2018)

2jakes said:


> I enjoy collecting Bicycle playing cards:
> And this is one reason...
> View attachment 739120 View attachment 739121 View attachment 739122 View attachment 739123





 I sure would like one of these


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 17, 2018)

2jakes said:


> I enjoy collecting Bicycle playing cards:
> And this is one reason...
> View attachment 739120 View attachment 739121 View attachment 739122 View attachment 739123



Nice!


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 17, 2018)

weebob said:


> View attachment 739182 I sure would like one of these





 
*Above*: six of the different Monarch back designs. The graphics are all the same, but the color combinations are different. 
Image courtesy Joseph Pierson.


 
*Above*: Jokers from Monarch Bicycle playing cards manufactured by U.S.P.C.C. in 1895.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 17, 2018)

*Mob hit!*



“ Giuseppe “Joe the Boss” Masseria lying dead on a floor with the
ace of spades shoved into his finger in 1931...



Playing card manufacturer Andrew Dougherty began printing Tally-Ho cards
in approximately 1885.


----------

